# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Expanded PVC rack project

## jglass38

For a while I have wanted to build a rack out of plastic to see how it would come out.   I have worked with Melamine and will never do it again.  It was so heavy that I had to leave it when I moved out of my last place.  I had a bunch of approx. 32qt boxes sitting around from the Melamine rack and after seeing a great thread on another forum decided to give it a go.  Full credit goes to Gerry from Ssscales for the design and my buddy Phil for helping me figure out the cuts since I am terrible at that math stuff!  I found 1/2" expanded PVC from a local supplier for $110 for a 4 x 8 sheet.  They made the cuts for me for an additional $10.  Here it is!

The top shelf and the 4 legs


A couple shelves done!


All the shelves done!


The back piece.  I used 2 strips of 3" flexwatt for back heat


Then I wired them up.  I chose wire them separately.


Here it is, done with boxes


A shot of a shelf with the heat tape at the back


The always exciting side view!


I liked working with the material and while not as cheap as Melamine, it's lightweight and cheaper than buying a prebuilt rack system.  It's certainly not the amazing craftsmanship of an RBI rack but it suits my needs.  Some things to consider when working with 1/2" expanded PVC.  It scratches pretty easily.  Not sure if this matters for anyone, it didn't for me.  It's soft material so be gentle when drilling and screwing (I'll leave that comment alone now).  Make sure you use a spacer when putting in the levels.  I used what I think is a 1/8" piece of mason board.  At least that is what I think Phil called it.  Maybe he can post what it is.  Anyway, that's that.   It took less than 2.5 hours from start to finish and the total cost was:

$110 1/2" expanded PVC sheet
$10 cuts
$16 heat tape (might have been a few bucks less)
I had the boxes but 32qt boxes are pretty cheap if you use Sterilite.  
$6 Box of 1 1/2" coarse drywall screws

----------


## Patrick Long

How hard was it to get the side screws dead straight into the shelves?

----------


## jglass38

> How hard was it to get the side screws dead straight into the shelves?


For someone who is good with tools, probably pretty easy.  :Very Happy: 

Actually, it's harder to get the legs screwed on.  The shelves are pretty easy because they are sitting on a tub and stay even.  I fouled up a few early on but got the hang of it by the end!

----------


## Patrick Long

Because that does look very clean. There is a sign shop here in town, Im thinkin that this just might be worth the while.

----------


## jglass38

> Because that does look very clean. There is a sign shop here in town, Im thinkin that this just might be worth the while.


You're going to get hosed getting it from a sign shop.  Cut out the middle man and start calling plastics companies.  I did a google search for plastic sheets nj and it gave me a list of companies.  I called each one and asked for pricing on 4x8 sheets of black 1/2" xpvc.  Some have multiple brands.  Ask for the cheapest one.  They are all pretty much the same thing.  I think Gerry had posted that the average price was $90-$120.  If you pay more than that you're getting the shaft.  Good luck!

----------


## twh

looks great! i've been kicking around the idea of building with plastic.

how much material did you have left over? is there enough to enclose sides and back?

----------


## jglass38

> looks great! i've been kicking around the idea of building with plastic.
> 
> how much material did you have left over? is there enough to enclose sides and back?


Thanks Tim!  Definitely not.  We maximized the cuts and ended up with nothing but scraps (which I didn't take with me).  You'll need part of a second sheet to enclose the back and sides fully.

----------


## PythonWallace

Nice rack, Jamie. I've been googling plastic companies in IL, but I'm still looking for a place with decently proced sheets. 

Pat, Ryobi has an affordable 14.4v drill that has a built in bubble level. It's been a lifesaver for the last couple of racks I built. No more screws shooting out the tops of the shelves.

----------


## mooingtricycle

wow thats AWESOME! 

i NEED to get my butt in gear and start looking for this stuff. I have all the dang tools available at my disposal.....

----------


## jglass38

Thanks Jake! I definitely need one of those drills if I'm going to build more of these!  
Thanks Alicia! Let me know if I can help you find a distributor!

----------


## twh

.....couple more Q's.

does the material have good denseity,in other words if you really cranked on the screws could you strip them with hand pressure? i wonder if thermal or chemical welding would be best in the long run in addition to screws.

how much do you think the unit weights?

----------


## qiksilver

so I'm about 20 min. from you, who'd you decided was the best plastics supplier?

----------


## jglass38

For anyone that wants to know, I used Emco Plastics in Cedar Grove, NJ.  The sales rep is Brian Vint.  www.emcoplastics.com

----------

_JAMills_ (01-25-2009)

----------


## Phil

Looks like it turned out great Jamie! The board is called masonite that I gave you for the spacer......

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

Strong work brother! That rack looks freakin awesome!

So, when you come down this weekend, while everyone is hanging out at the party, any chance I can put you to work in the garage to make some for me?  :Very Happy:   :Rolleyes2:  (j/k)

Can't wait to see the next one!!!

-adam

----------


## JasonG

Thats awesome! I'm going to have to seriously consider this next rack i build....

----------


## Reediculous

Nice!  Do you deliver?

thats looks good!

and i could use some more space!

----------


## JasonG

If you dont mind me askin.... what site did you get the plans off of? link to the plans? thanks!

----------


## jglass38

> Looks like it turned out great Jamie! The board is called masonite that I gave you for the spacer......


Thanks brother!  Couldn't have done it without you!   :Very Happy:

----------


## jglass38

> Strong work brother! That rack looks freakin awesome!
> 
> So, when you come down this weekend, while everyone is hanging out at the party, any chance I can put you to work in the garage to make some for me?   (j/k)
> 
> Can't wait to see the next one!!!
> 
> -adam


Thanks man!  I'm ready to build!  Give me a drill and some Coronas and look out!  Next one is coming next week maybe.  I want to do another 7 high with the leftover tubs and then a shoebox rack.

----------


## jglass38

> Thats awesome! I'm going to have to seriously consider this next rack i build....


Thanks dude!  Let me know if you need any guidance...

----------


## jglass38

> Nice!  Do you deliver?
> 
> thats looks good!
> 
> and i could use some more space!


Not racks..But I deliver the goods!   :Surprised:

----------


## jglass38

> If you dont mind me askin.... what site did you get the plans off of? link to the plans? thanks!


I think it was in the DIY section or Ball Python section on the Reptster forums.  No plans though.  For specs I had a buddy help me.  I'm bad with trying to figure out how many cuts I can get out of a sheet of plastic

----------


## muddoc

> You're going to get hosed getting it from a sign shop.  Cut out the middle man and start calling plastics companies.  I did a google search for plastic sheets nj and it gave me a list of companies.  I called each one and asked for pricing on 4x8 sheets of black 1/2" xpvc.  Some have multiple brands.  Ask for the cheapest one.  They are all pretty much the same thing.  I think Gerry had posted that the average price was $90-$120.  If you pay more than that you're getting the shaft.  Good luck!


What an awesome post Jamie.  I have been debating the idea as well, since I have been watching Sean use this stuff for about 2 years now.  He does his racks slightly differnet (i.e. he routes grooves in the legs for the shelves to slide into.  It makes the "screwing" a bit easier (no pun intended).  By the way, your rack looks great (again no pun intended).  The last comment I wanted to make, is concerning why I quoted your above post.  When looking for Expanded PVC, also make sure to ask (if it makes no difference to you) what the price is of the white pvc.  White expanded PVC is usually cheaper than the black.  So, if color doesn't matter, you can save a few more bucks as well.

----------


## jglass38

> What an awesome post Jamie.  I have been debating the idea as well, since I have been watching Sean use this stuff for about 2 years now.  He does his racks slightly differnet (i.e. he routes grooves in the legs for the shelves to slide into.  It makes the "screwing" a bit easier (no pun intended).  By the way, your rack looks great (again no pun intended).  The last comment I wanted to make, is concerning why I quoted your above post.  When looking for Expanded PVC, also make sure to ask (if it makes no difference to you) what the price is of the white pvc.  White expanded PVC is usually cheaper than the black.  So, if color doesn't matter, you can save a few more bucks as well.


Thanks Tim!  Most people are impressed with my rack and I love to show it off!   :Rolleyes2:   Didn't know that about the white but I like it all to look the same.  Once you go black or something...

Can't wait to see what you come up with!

Jamie

----------


## Reediculous

> Not racks..But I deliver the goods!


hahahah!   I'm really starting to believe that!    :Bowdown:

----------


## jglass38

> hahahah!   I'm really starting to believe that!


You may find out this weekend!

----------


## elevatethis

Nice work Jamie, and good write-up too.  You really put the "a**" in "community asset."

----------


## jglass38

> Nice work Jamie, and good write-up too.  You really put the "a**" in "community asset."


That's my boy!  You my friend put the elf in Keebler elf!  Miss ya...No h...Sort of...

----------


## elevatethis

Haha...hope you guys have a good time at MARS...I'll try to make it up there sooner or later!

----------


## jglass38

> Haha...hope you guys have a good time at MARS...I'll try to make it up there sooner or later!


Not coming!?!? You suck!

----------


## MeMe

> Not coming!?!? You suck!


ditto that janx! 

 :Cool:

----------


## elevatethis

Got a meeting in North Augusta, SC first thing monday morning...I'd be spending more time in the car over the weekend than not...

----------


## SoCaliSon

That looks really nice!  Sucks how much that PVC costs though.  I wonder if their is a way to come up on scrap pieces from a sign shop that they would sell at a discount.  Worth a shot...

----------


## jglass38

> That looks really nice!  Sucks how much that PVC costs though.  I wonder if their is a way to come up on scrap pieces from a sign shop that they would sell at a discount.  Worth a shot...


I guess, but if you compare it to the cost of a plastic rack from a quality manufacturer, it's pretty cost efficient.

----------


## SoCaliSon

> I guess, but if you compare it to the cost of a plastic rack from a quality manufacturer, it's pretty cost efficient.


Definately beats forking the dough for a commercial rack... I really like the idea of sourcing the PVC... I just thought, working in manufacturing, with material like that...often times companies end up with odd ends that cannot be used for product, and most places like this have a "scrap bin", Now whether they will have pieces around the needed size is another question.... Just thought that it may another possiblity to save some dough.

It defiantely looks cleaner than the typical melamine Rack.. Thanks again for sharing.

----------


## jglass38

> Definately beats forking the dough for a commercial rack... I really like the idea of sourcing the PVC... I just thought, working in manufacturing, with material like that...often times companies end up with odd ends that cannot be used for product, and most places like this have a "scrap bin", Now whether they will have pieces around the needed size is another question.... Just thought that it may another possiblity to save some dough.
> 
> It defiantely looks cleaner than the typical melamine Rack.. Thanks again for sharing.


No problem!  Hope it helps out.  It was a fun project!

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> Haha...hope you guys have a good time at MARS...I'll try to make it up there sooner or later!


this makes adam sad  :Sad:  .... we miss you guys!!! tell linds I said hi!

-adam

----------


## monk90222

Jamie- I've known you for quite some time now. I've seen you work with wood and wire materials. Not so nice.

You, my friend, have found your calling! 
PVC is your gift!
That is awesome. I am so impressed with the craftsmanship. 
I cannot wait to see it (full of all your new bad A$$ morphs)

and tell that Wysocki fella that he has to get in line behind me for your rack building...I got dibs on a 16 hole shoebox rack...

----------


## jglass38

> Jamie- I've known you for quite some time now. I've seen you work with wood and wire materials. Not so nice.
> 
> You, my friend, have found your calling! 
> PVC is your gift!
> That is awesome. I am so impressed with the craftsmanship. 
> I cannot wait to see it (full of all your new bad A$$ morphs)
> 
> and tell that Wysocki fella that he has to get in line behind me for your rack building...I got dibs on a 16 hole shoebox rack...


Hahaha..Now that is funny!

Charlie, I've known you for a while as well.  You are a good friend and if necessary a large scary man to act as my bodyguard.  I've seen you work with wood and wire as well.  Sometimes not so good (tubs mysteriously falling out!?).  :Surprised:  

Thank you for the kind words and knowing that I have a gift has made my life worth living again!  I can't help you with a 16 hole shoebox rack, but how about a 20 slot one??  

See you this weekend mon fraire.

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> and tell that Wysocki fella that he has to get in line behind me for your rack building


this also makes adam sad  :Sad:  ... bring *2* trays of lasagna to make it all better.  :Sweeet: 

-sad adam

----------


## jglass38

> this also makes adam sad  ... bring *2* trays of lasagna to make it all better. 
> 
> -sad adam


Rican is bringing Lasagna?  I bet it has meat sauce.  Damn.  Where is the love for us non meat eaters!?

----------


## PythonWallace

> Rican is bringing Lasagna?  I bet it has meat sauce.  Damn.  Where is the love for us non meat eaters!?


Man, you just dropped down a notch in my book. -1 for the girl diet.  :ROFL:  But + 1/2 for liking meatless lasagna. It's all about the spinach and black beans when it comes to lasagna. I can say that because I've got a mouth full of medium rare, bacon wrapped lamb.

----------


## jglass38

> Man, you just dropped down a notch in my book. -1 for the girl diet.  But + 1/2 for liking meatless lasagna. It's all about the spinach and black beans when it comes to lasagna. I can say that because I've got a mouth full of medium rare, bacon wrapped lamb.


Girl diet!?  Hahah..So hurtful my friend!  Glad I got the 1/2 back though.  Enjoy your bacon wrapped lamb.  Got a defibrillator nearby?  :Very Happy:

----------


## PythonWallace

> Girl diet!?  Hahah..So hurtful my friend!  Glad I got the 1/2 back though.  Enjoy your bacon wrapped lamb.  Got a defibrillator nearby?


I could rig something up if I had to, but the whiskey thins my blood to keep that delicious saturated fat and cholesterol moving right along. That's the secret to good health; slick, greasy artery walls and constant whiskey. Without those two things you're stuck eating vegetables.  :Good Job:

----------


## monk90222

> Hahaha..Now that is funny!
> 
> Charlie, I've known you for a while as well.  You are a good friend and if necessary a large scary man to act as my bodyguard.  I've seen you work with wood and wire as well.  Sometimes not so good (tubs mysteriously falling out!?).


, 
My work is top notch! Except maybe for the one that Adam now has....and the tub falling out...that was because I grow really fat weans!




> this also makes adam sad  ... bring *2* trays of lasagna to make it all better. 
> 
> -sad adam


No problem man....and don't be sad, I live near Gl ass so it is easier to get there and build one!




> Rican is bringing Lasagna?  I bet it has meat sauce.  Damn.  Where is the love for us non meat eaters!?


No meat in that lasagna! Since when are you a non meat eater?....thats what our K-9 teeth are for...ripping flesh!

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> Where is the love for us non meat eaters!?


There's hay and grain in my barn ... have at it.  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

-adam

----------


## jglass38

> I could rig something up if I had to, but the whiskey thins my blood to keep that delicious saturated fat and cholesterol moving right along. That's the secret to good health; slick, greasy artery walls and constant whiskey. Without those two things you're stuck eating vegetables.


Get those paramedics on speed dial brother!  :Smile:

----------


## jglass38

> , 
> My work is top notch! Except maybe for the one that Adam now has....and the tub falling out...that was because I grow really fat weans!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem man....and don't be sad, I live near Gl ass so it is easier to get there and build one!
> 
> 
> 
> No meat in that lasagna! Since when are you a non meat eater?....thats what our K-9 teeth are for...ripping flesh!


Master craftsman INDEED!

True you do.  Who else offers to come over and help clean rats.  Sure, I never made it there but it wasn't my fault!

It's been since April.  Where you been??

----------


## Reediculous

I'm bringing the Charmin, for the awkward moments!

 :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## JasonG

> Once you go black or something...


BAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Thanks for that one...

----------


## Rapture

Looks great Jamie, nice job.

----------


## FIREball

> Rican is bringing Lasagna?  I bet it has meat sauce.  Damn.  Where is the love for us non meat eaters!?







> Get those paramedics on speed dial brother!


Im a paramedic, Jake you can call me..I support your diet  :Good Job:

----------


## littleindiangirl

I know we're all on eating people and other goodies... but if anyone in Michigan is familiar with Alro, they have a plastics division that carries PVC. 

http://www.alro.com/SECLocations/locations_gp.htm

other searches...

http://k-mac-plastics.net/pvc-sheets.htm

http://www.thomasnet.com/michigan/pl...0000700-1.html

----------


## jglass38

I built another one of these last night.  No pics because it looks exactly the same as the first  :Smile:   .  Got my time to build down to under 2 hours with wiring of heat tape.  I'll probably build one or two more of these in the next month or two.  Then I am on to building 60 tub shoebox racks.  I will probably wait a few months for those though.

----------


## MeMe

Jamies...new avi is so hot! 

 :Good Job:

----------


## jglass38

> Jamies...new avi is so hot!


Just representin'!

----------


## Reediculous

> I built another one of these last night.  No pics because it looks exactly the same as the first   .  Got my time to build down to under 2 hours with wiring of heat tape.  I'll probably build one or two more of these in the next month or two.  Then I am on to building 60 tub shoebox racks.  I will probably wait a few months for those though.




i need one without heat ........ i'll give you some horse poop snacks for your dog, if you get it done!    Nice Bp.net Belly shirt!

----------


## jglass38

> i need one without heat ........ i'll give you some horse poop snacks for your dog, if you get it done!    Nice Bp.net Belly shirt!


Hahaha..That's funny bro!  I'll tell you what, you and Margie make it up here for some dinner and beers and we can build one. Don't forget the horse crap.   :Smile:

----------


## FIREball

> Then I am on to building 60 tub shoebox racks.  I will probably wait a few months for those though.



I'll be looking forward to this one, make sure you save your measurments !

----------


## jglass38

> I'll be looking forward to this one, make sure you save your measurments !


Will do!

----------


## monk90222

> I built another one of these last night.  No pics because it looks exactly the same as the first   .  Got my time to build down to under 2 hours with wiring of heat tape.  I'll probably build one or two more of these in the next month or two.  Then I am on to building 60 tub shoebox racks.  I will probably wait a few months for those though.


Dude...you are big pimpin with your rack skillz! I could not believe how good that rack looked in person...can't wait for you to build one for me!

----------


## jglass38

> Dude...you are big pimpin with your rack skillz! I could not believe how good that rack looked in person...can't wait for you to build one for me!


Anytime man!  I'm here for you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## stangs13

That was one full sheet? Forget buying commercial plastic, I am making my own! :Very Happy:

----------


## Reediculous

> Hahaha..That's funny bro!  I'll tell you what, you and Margie make it up here for some dinner and beers and we can build one. Don't forget the horse crap.




Good Idea ..... maybe i'll stop at Meme's and pick up some games!  I'm sure she's got some good stuff.   :Sweeet:

----------


## jglass38

> That was one full sheet? Forget buying commercial plastic, I am making my own!


One full sheet gets you 7 sweaterbox tubs or I believe 20 shoebox.  Don't know about the in between size because I don't use them.  I think a CB70 rack would take 2 sheets.

----------


## jglass38

> Good Idea ..... maybe i'll stop at Meme's and pick up some games!  I'm sure she's got some good stuff.


Games..What..Huh?  :Smile:

----------


## MeMe

> Games..What..Huh?


wait...he is gonna stop by my house for games....before going to your house?

uhmm..ok.

 :Weirdface: 

what games?

----------


## stangs13

> One full sheet gets you 7 sweaterbox tubs or I believe 20 shoebox.  Don't know about the in between size because I don't use them.  I think a CB70 rack would take 2 sheets.


Sweet! I only need sweaterbox tubs aswell. You are able to breed in them right? Also do you have a DIY and demensions(sp) for the cuts? Sorry for the questions jamie! thanks.

----------


## jglass38

> Sweet! I only need sweaterbox tubs aswell. You are able to breed in them right? Also do you have a DIY and demensions(sp) for the cuts? Sorry for the questions jamie! thanks.


Yep.  Perfect for breeding!  The dimensions I have are for the boxes I used.  The Sterilite 32qt tubs are a different size so you would need to adjust your dimensions.

----------


## stangs13

> Yep.  Perfect for breeding!  The dimensions I have are for the boxes I used.  The Sterilite 32qt tubs are a different size so you would need to adjust your dimensions.


Ok, I think i want to buy the ARS tubs or the freedom breeder tubs for this rack..I am still unsure...so I will have to take measurments! I think I found  supplier...but im not sure.

----------


## FIREball

I called my local plastics supplier and they quoted me $139 for a sheet but she stated they have a recycled material similar and is mainly used in marine applications. The product is roughly half the price ($65 for a 4'x8' sheet) and looks almost identical. Its called King Starboard, anyone ever heard about it?

I just got some more info on it, I guess HDPE so not the same as Starboard, not sure of any chemical characteristics...I will keep looking into it

----------


## HypoPita

> Man, you just dropped down a notch in my book. -1 for the girl diet.  But + 1/2 for liking meatless lasagna. It's all about the spinach and black beans when it comes to lasagna. I can say that because I've got a mouth full of medium rare, bacon wrapped lamb.


I just now realized you're in IL too! Happen to know of any suppliers? I've got a baby rack to get crankin on!

----------


## MDB

very nice I like it I alike it alot

----------


## JAMills

> For anyone that wants to know, I used Emco Plastics in Cedar Grove, NJ.  The sales rep is Brian Vint.  www.emcoplastics.com


Thank you for the link. I am located in NJ also and have been trying to find a good local supplier for this stuff.

----------


## chromeitout

Any chance the pics in the first post could be fixed?

----------


## jjsnakedude

> Any chance the pics in the first post could be fixed?


x2

----------


## martinarquero

pics dont work no more!

----------


## het.pied

this thread is rediculously old.

----------


## chromeitout

I realized that when I asked for the pics to be fixed.  I figured it would be better than a "post pics of your xpvc rack builds" thread that would probably get no replies.  Guess I was wrong.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

If you check out Jamies website you will see he is currently re-doing it.

If he puts the pics and plans up on his new site we will try to link to them for you.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------

